# General Questions....



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Depends on the weather. Always bring some fleece layers, good snowboard pants and a good shell. If it is sunny, I just use my pants, gloves, and a hoodie. If it's snowing, fleece under-layers, shell, mask, etc. Rule of thumb is over dress then shed layers. Have fun up there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with aevanlloyd. All depends on the weather.. An make sure u bring enough layeres cuz u can always shed. some.

Good jacket, gloves, pants. Pretty much basic stuff.

hope that helps :S


Good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

If you find you need another layer while here in Breck, just wander down to main street and go to "for pets sake" its near wellington and main . Its a thrift store to benefit animals. You can pick up a fleece layer for a buck or two and a hat for a dollar. plus its for a good cause. I ride breck 120+ days a year and heres what I wear every day (except hot mid-april). Marmot midweight longjohns over cappel snowboard pants. Smartwool thin snowboard sox. Midweight poly undershirt,northface fleece, bonfire shell on top. And for god sakes always wear a hat with ear flaps (headphones help too). The only variation required is on super cold days (below 0 f.) I include a thin neck gaiter I can pull up over my nose. Welcome to Heaven.


----------

